# Happy Birthday Amanda Leigh



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Wow, has it been 9 years? Sometimes it still seems like yesterday that I gave birth to my first child. 5 lb. 19 inches long born still. However, the pain has mellowed with time - I still miss her not being here.

The kids said Happy Birthday to her and we made an alter and lit some candles that illuminate stars and butterflies. I'm wearing my locket with her picture in it.

We were invited to a Christmas party with friends and that proved to be a wonderful day. The kids had so much fun and we ate and enjoyed the company of warm and wonderful people.

The first 3 years after she died, I couldn't even leave the house on this day. I'm learning that healing takes time.

Gently with love,

Jacque
Amanda Leigh's mom


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday Amanda!!!

I'm so glad it ended up being a wonderful day for you 

We are so lucky to have you show us the way to love and acceptance. ((HUGS))


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh Jacque.. how bittersweet the day must be for you.

You are inspiring.

Happy Birthday Amanda Leigh!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Happy Birthday Amanda!!

(((((Ms Mom))))))


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Happy birthday, sweet one







! Ms. Mom--I'm so glad you had a beautiful day.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

------


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes... happy birthday, Amanda Leigh...

Jacque, I am so glad this was a good day for you. I have been thinking all week about Amanda's birthday coming up... you had a beautiful way of remembering her with her brother and sister. I am glad that it was a day of celebration for you all.

In one book I have about mothers, it says how you can ask a woman in her 90's how many children she has and she'll say something like, "I have 8 children, 2 we lost in infancy, a boy we lost to measles at age 4 and the rest are healthy as oxen", making the point that even decades later, a woman always remembers *all* her babies, and considers herself to be a mother to *all* of them, no matter how long they stayed.

XM


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thank you everyone. I truely beleive that Amanda left a part of herself in me. I've been forever changed by her prenancy, birth and death.

What a bittersweet day? Though this is the first birthday I didn't cry, just felt a little heavy hearted a few times. I was thinking earlier how much nicer it would have been to have a sleep-over with a bunch of giddy 9 year olds.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

happy birthday Amanda Leigh









(((((jacque)))))

I don't know much about 9 yo girls but I bet that sleepover would have been fun - is there a poem in there somewhere?


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

happy birthday Amanda Leigh

and (((jacque))) for being such a loving and compassionate soul.

Barbara


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

((((Jacque))))

Happy birthday Amanda Leigh.


----------



## Brandonsmama (Dec 25, 2001)

Jacquie, blessings and peace to both you and Amanda Leigh.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

To Jacque ~ An Amazing Mother~

Thank you for sharing Amanda's spirit with us (Happy Birthday Amanda







).

Thank you for moderating this forum and the Grief and Loss forum with me. You bring so much gentleness, wisdom and warmth to so many that are grieving.

Thank you for always being there.

Much Love & Hugs~

Lisa


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Jacque,

Thanks for sharing Amanda's birthday with us. I'm grateful to know the birthdays will become less painful over the years.

Katherine


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Hugs to you Katherine. Your pain is still so fresh, the holiday season will be very difficult on you. Please know we're here if you need us.

Thank you all again. It feels good to say "Happy Birthday" to her, so many people don't understand that simple need!

Love and gentleness to you all,

Jacque


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

You have been in my thoughts this week. Happy Birthday Amanda!


----------

